

The Purge - adilmajid
http://adilmajid.com/purge.html

======
rbcoffee
Your blog's design reflects the minimal frugal lifestyle. I would be
interested in hearing how you deal with your digital possessions. Computers
have an awful tendency to fill up with clutter over time. I'd love to hear how
you deal with it

~~~
adilmajid
My system for avoiding clutter on desktop is mildly effective. I do all of my
hoarding in Evernote - articles, photos, emails, notes, etc.

It definitely makes Evernote less useful since its so crowded (especially
since their search is so-so at best), but it helps keep my clutter collected
in one place.

